# VCDS scan, now it's time to make sense of it all



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know one of the swirl flaps is throwing up an error, I know my power trunk isn't working and I know my auxiliary heater has stopped working. Given that anyone reading this forum can see that a lot of its members know these cars extremely well, I'm hoping one of you guys can translate my scan results below.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0E1419622
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 00011 888 81093
VCID: DCB164321C5C6DFE275-5000

2 Faults Found:
004120 - Intake Manifold Runner (Bank 2) 
P1018 - 001 - Lower limit not reached - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 171
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 231321 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 693 /min
Torque: 74.1 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 12.01 V
Duty Cycle: 80.9 %
Duty Cycle: 88.8 %
Duty Cycle: 80.9 %

006480 - Radiator Fan (V7) 
P1950 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 231341 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 97.5 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 24.9 %
Duty Cycle: 24.9 %
Duty Cycle: 24.9 %
Duty Cycle: 24.9 %

Readiness: 0 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 J HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0lTDI RdW 2205 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 4105523
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3E754EBA6A00DFEEA91-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD3B7EE49F29A465EF-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 HW: 5WK 484 94
Component: Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E1419622
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C546DAD210272E811-5000

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

1 Fault Found:
00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1722 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3665569A423017AE711-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 P
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0400505
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 264586DA9290672EC11-5000

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254781D6EF966C36C8B-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00325 210 100230
VCID: 2F6B63FEBD6A2666327-5000

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0J Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012362
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254781D6EF966C36C8B-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2F6B63FEBD6A2666327-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521 
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 00153 210 88522
VCID: 264586DA9290672EC11-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AA
Component: Standheizung 2426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 5CB1E4329C5CEDFEA75-5000

3 Faults Found:
01412 - Glow-Plug with Flame Monitoring (Q8) 
007 - Short to Ground
02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - -
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E92082E0D4F99EEBD-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C546DAD210272E811-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 00098 210 83414
VCID: 275B8BDE959A7E26FA7-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1722 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E557EFABA602F6E391-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 E
Component: NAVIGATION 0168 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 00821 210 82490
VCID: 3665569A423017AE711-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000063
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 224D9ACAFEB89B0EAD9-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 A
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00821 210 82490
VCID: 285988E29884715EF3D-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 33636F8E5142028656F-49D8

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 465 A
Component: 08K-AUDIOVERST 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1F4B933ECDCAB6E6827-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3Dx-955-1xx-V1.clb
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper 3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFCB533E0D4A76E6427-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 23439FCEE1A29206A6F-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5377EE89725A461EF-5072

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

Intake runner manifold is easy.
The vag group use underengineered linkages on the throttle bodies and all the cars with this design suffer, so much so that there's a kit to repair them. Also it's possible that the intake manifolds are a little clogged up with soot from the egr system, this will also need cleaning. 
Here's an example of the linkage

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4874fb05cc

The audi section has a lot of info on cleaning egr systems for our engines


I always get the inermittent park signal fault when scanning, I live with it, it's only registered as a fault in vag com
Darren


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello David,

The good news is that I (and many others for that matter) had worse faults than yours. I will quote what Ross-Tech website are saying about the first fault: 


*004120 - Intake Manifold Runner (Bank 2) 
P1018 - 001 - Lower limit not reached - Intermittent*

Possible Symptoms
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) ON
Possible Causes
Fuse(s) faulty
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Runner Motor 2 (V275) faulty
Intake Manifold Runner Motor 2 (V275) faulty
Intake Manifold Flap 2 faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Fuse(s)
Check Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Manifold Runner Motor 2 (V275)
Check/Replace Intake Manifold Runner Motor 2 (V275)
Perform Output Test
Perform System Test using VAS 6395(A) when applicable
Check Linkage between Intake Manifold Runner Motor 2 (V275) and Intake Manifold Flap 2 Movement, Rust and when necessary use Lubricants to repair it. If the Flap is still sluggish, also lubricate the Flap Bearings.
Check/Replace Intake Manifold Flap 2



Now with regard to this fault: *006480 - Radiator Fan (V7) 
P1950 - 002 - Movement Restricted / Jammed - Intermittent*

Self explanatory faulty. My guess this is the right side fan (when you're behind the steering wheel), check the fan in the morning (or any time when the engine is cool) and see if there's something stuck in there that you can take out.



Moving to: *00165 - Switch for Transmission Position P/N 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent*, Check out these past comments



invisiblewave said:


> The position sensor is broken in the shifting mechanism. Try this thread, it has pictures: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Unwanted-quot-Move-Selector-to-P-quot-message


and



PanEuropean said:


> Have a look at these two discussions, which are listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), I think they will provide you with appropriate background information to enable you to determine the exact cause of your problem.
> 
> ....Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park
> ....Transmission (any version) - PRNDS lights up in display



Moving along to* 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30*, Ross-Tech website is saying the following:



Possible Causes
Fuse(s) faulty
Wiring/Connectors from/to Control Module faulty
Power Supply (Battery/Generator) faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Fuse(s)
Check/Repair Wiring/Connectors from/to Control Module
Check Power Supply (Battery/Generator)
Special Notes
When found in an individual control module, it's most likely a local source (e.g. wiring/connectors).
When found in multiple control modules at the same time, it's most likely a common source (e.g. ground spot, battery, generator).
Intermittent codes are often stored during low outside temperature when the battery capacity goes down and may be ignored.



With regards to fault* 00907 - Intervention Load Management*, Ross-Tech website is saying the following:

Possible Symptoms
Function Restrictions
Possible Causes
Low Battery Voltage
Battery Faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Battery Voltage
Charge Battery
Check/Replace Battery
Check Generator
Clear Fault Code(s)
Special Notes
At some point, the Battery Monitor requested the Cent. Elect. controller shed some load to ensure that the vehicle would still start. This is not a "fault" but more an "advisory" code. If you leave lights on or doors open or the ignition on for any length of time, the Battery Monitor will request various systems to power things down rather than letting the batter get discharged too much. Clear fault and check later to see if it reappears. Attach a battery charger if you plan to operate electrical systems in the car for extended periods without the engine running.


To be continued...

Regards,

Salah


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

David,
You have a similar problem as Wouter. The below link gives more details about the fault and the remedy:
*Engine-fault-in-VCDS-(Phaeton-V6-3-0-TDI-2007)*

Willem


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

I've lubricated my linkages with some Vaseline(under advisement from another old post somewhere), I'll renew them when I take the engine out for it's major service, the vag-com faults have gone temporarily, although it still doesn't like my egr system, again I'll strip and clean where necessary when it's out. 
Darren


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Continuing faults explanations 



*01412 - Glow-Plug with Flame Monitoring (Q8) 
007 - Short to Ground*:

Possible Causes
Fault in wiring between heater control unit -J162 and glow plug with flame detector -Q8.
Glow plug with flame detector -Q8 defective.
Fault in additional heater control unit -J162.

Possible solutions:
Perform final control diagnosis 
Replace additional heater.

Note: :
This info is for the same code but for an Audi A 2, 




*02251 - Heater Unit Locked 
000 - -*

Possible Symptoms
Heater not working
Heater Module refuses to clear Fault Codes

Possible Causes
Fuel Level low

Possible Solutions
When found in Aux Heater module of VW Touareg (7L), unlock heater module by saving a 1 in Adaptation Channel 003, then clear fault codes.
When found in Aux Heater module of VW Touran (1T, and similar models), unlock heater module by saving a 1 in Adaptation Channel 042, then clear fault codes.
When found in Aux Heater module of VW Transporter (7H), unlock heater module by saving a 1 in Adaptation Channel 003, then clear fault codes.
When found in Aux Heater module of Audi A8 (4E), unlock heater module by saving a 1 in Adaptation Channel 007, then clear fault codes.
When found in Aux Heater module of Audi A4 (8K), Audi A5 (8T), Audi Q5 (8R), Audi A6 (4F), Audi A6 (4G), Audi A7 (4G) or Audi A8 (4H), unlock heater module by saving a 1 in Adaptation Channel 042, then clear fault codes.

Note: 
This is from the Ross-Tech wiki




*00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent*

From what I read, that means the gas tank must have looked like the Sub Sahara at one point. Clear code and refill.


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know my power trunk doesn't work yet I see no error relating to it. How do I delve further with VCDS to check?

Regarding the auxiliary heater, would a failed glow plug cause my symptoms /faults?


----------



## Dangerrous (Sep 14, 2014)

when I bought my car the auto trunk function didn't work, went through this procedure and now fully operational

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2494209-Power-Trunk-Malfunction/page2


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi David.

I think the advice you've had to date is good. I would add:

006480 Radiator- my V10 reports an earth fault on the wiring - but it all works fine. Hard to tell if this is a real issue or not - but not that hard to check if the fan is stuck.

000165 switch for transmission - both my Phaetons have this from time to time... it clears and comes back eventually. I now think of it as a "feature".

00668 - unless you've actually got a known fault in batteries and charging system, this is just a note to tell you that the bus voltage for the power systems has been low... probably because the car has been sitting with engine off and ignition on (or even just awake). It therefore, usually, means nothing.

Parking heater. I don't think, from memory over the past five years, I've seen a genuine parking heater fault that has not been water ingress into the controller... which gives rise to a number of spurious fault codes. To reset the lockout, enter 1 into channel 3, then clear the fault codes. Also, in my experience, low fuel in the tank does not cause a lockout. It shuts down the heater, and produces the 00664 code, but does not, in my experience on both my Phaetons, lock the heater out. However I know other owners say it has... but given the vagaries of the heater and the integrity of its control unit... I'm not so sure.

Can't help too much with the boot... I think the controller is slaved off controller 46. Have you checked for blown fuses etc? Can you lock it and unlock it manually?

good luck.


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

I need to get the aux heater working next and, with that in mind, I've found a local specialist that has plenty of experience working on Webasto heaters. I've seen it mentioned on these forums that water ingress into the controller is common, but I'm not clear if there is a separate controller or if the controller is physically part of the heater. If there is a separate controller can anyone tell me where it is? I'm going to have the heater removed but I'm unclear which is the best way to go from there as it's likely any pcb is damaged is probably a VW specific part and possibly unavailable i.e. they'd rather you bought an entire new heater unit. I'm wondering is the best plan is to buy a used heater from ebay, service it, then fit that.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

As far as I know, based on wisdom from this forum, the controller is integral with the heater - and it is in fact the PCB that gets fried when water gets in.

I can't really advise on best course of action to replace. I suspect the PCB is peculiar to Phaetons... or maybe Phaetons and Touaregs. The one in my V6 failed at 4 years (water ingress) and VW paid for 50% of the replacement.... although overall it was not a good experience.

good luck.

M


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hi David,

This may help:
*









*And from Webasto litterature:
*









*It should be the original Webasto thermo TopC/Z and the Control unit is not a separate part

/Lennart*


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone confirm whether or not the PCB is available from either VW or Webasto?
It seems a shame to bin the whole heater just because one component has faled.


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

The "Control Unit/Heat exchanger" is a "no replacement part" in VWs system.
Webasto states very clear that the controler (and the PCB as a part of the controller) is not a replacement part.
So no, the PCB would not be availiable from any of them regarding to all availiable documentation.


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wonder if it's possible to repair the pcb?
Failing that the only options (assuming water ingress and therefore pcb failure are the problem) are to get hold of a new or second hand unit.
I may be worrying about nothing as my heater is locked and one of the error codes refers to a glow plug issue, so hopefully I'll replace the plug and give the unit a clean and it'll work again.
Does a failed glow plug cause the unit to lock up?

Something like _This_ may fix the problem.


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

BTW if the problem is simply a failed glow plug would that generate a heater lock out code as well as a glow plug error?


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've decided to try a new glowplug in the aux heater to see if it fixes the fault but as a backup I've found a used heater unit just in case it doesnt. My question is will it work as intended as the part number of the heater fitted to the car ends with an AA suffix whereas the heater I've found has an AG suffix on its part number.


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

Both 3D0 815 005 AA and 3D0 815 005 AG are replaced with 3D0 815 007 N, so it looks like it should be a fully working replacement regarding to ETKA.

/Lennart


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

By the way, the price for a new one is €1200  Guess you got yours a little bit cheaper than that 

/Lennart


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

David47 said:


> I've decided to try a new glowplug in the aux heater to see if it fixes the fault but as a backup I've found a used heater unit just in case it doesnt. My question is will it work as intended as the part number of the heater fitted to the car ends with an AA suffix whereas the heater I've found has an AG suffix on its part number.


Sorry - can't answer your question - but I did want to warn you that failed PCB throws spurious glow plug errors... as I know to my cost.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Mike

Edit - apologies - I now see scrolling up the post that I told you this on 18/2. At least I'm consistent....


----------

